# YouTube Channel: Quell_Italiano_Li Videos



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

...


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Head-on with a scooter...


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles.
Little test to see how much my AWD Long Range consumes in a mountain round-trip, regardless of fuel consumption.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Activate english subtitles.
I explain to you how to close frunk with one hand only.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Austrian breathtaking landscapes


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

How i sleep in my Model 3
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

How i sleep in my Model 3 (Part 2)
Settings and energy consumption...
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see what the tyre wear of Michelin Pilot Sport 4 summer tires was after 16,000 km.
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see what is the consumption of my Long Range AWD for a mountain roundtrip in winter.
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see in winter what is the consumption of my Long Range AWD for a journey of about 500km mainly along the highway.
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

One Tesla at Hitler's house.
What remains today of Hitler's residence (the Berghof) in the Obersalzberg and the tea house on the Mooslahnerkopf?
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see together, for the second time, how TESLA assistance has behaved towards my Black Moon.
Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Do you think those protections are useful to protect the paint? I highly recommend them. Let me know in the comments.
Activate english subtitles.


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi guys, this is the first video about my european travels serie; more to come!
#1 - 7 countries Tour (Brno, Austerlitz, Kraków, Schindler's factory)


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

The second video about my european travels serie is online; more to come!
#2 Arezzo | Santa Maria degli Angeli - Porziuncola | Assisi | Foligno | Postignano


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

The third video about my european travels serie is online; more to come!
#3 Ep.1 Castelli della Slovenia/Castles: Lemberg pri Novi Cerkvi | Velenje | Nazarje


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

The fourth video about my european travels serie is online; more to come!
#4 Road to Warszawa: Kraków, Kazimierz, KZ Płaszów Concentration Camp | Rzeszów


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

The fifth video of the series on my European trips is online; get yourself comfortable because it's a bit long







, beer and chips ....
#5 WWII Obersalzberg (Hitler's summer residence), Dachau Concentration Camp, Nürnberg, Flossenburg, Lety, Hartheim Castle, Gusen, Mauthausen


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

My sixth video of the series on my european trips is online.
#6 Baden-Württemberg: V2 factory site, Erwin Rommel sites, Grafeneck Euthanasia Centre, radar Bernhard, Goldfisch


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

My seventh video of the series on my european trips is online.
#7 WWII Auschwitz, V1/V2 launch test site, Hitler's train bunker, Cracow ghetto, Molotow line, Schindler's List movie set, Pustkow concentration camp, A-2 stellung defense line and more...


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

My eigth video of the series on my european trips is online.
#8 WWII Amsterdam, Operation Market Garden, Kamp Vught concentration camp, Atlantic Wall, Ysselsteyn German War Cemetery and more...


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see together, for the third time, how TESLA assistance has behaved towards my Black Moon.
Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

I show you how Poland is ahead. Electric system to avoid illegal parking at the lay-by of an electric car charging station.
Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

ATTENTION I am moving all the videos from the old channel to my personal channel. All new videos and live streaming I will publish during my travels will be published on my personal channel while the old one will be closed. If you want you can subscribe here https://bit.ly/3DJCluW


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see together, for the fourth time, how TESLA assistance has behaved towards my Black Moon.
Activate english subtitles


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

CAMP MODE | DIY hot air conveyor for Tesla Model 3


----------



## Quell_Italiano_Li (Jul 22, 2019)

How I am organized to sleep and cook during my travels with the Tesla Model 3 | Camp Mode
Activate english subtitles


----------

